# Reo spares locally



## GerharddP (1/9/15)

Morning guys/gals

Is there a local (Jo'burg and surrounds) supplier that sells Reo spares or is VM the only one? Sorry if this question has been asked before but I could not find a post about it.

I would love the piece of mind that if Tatyana broke I would be able to fix her as soon as possible.


----------



## zadiac (1/9/15)

Not as far as I know mate. Only VM I know of.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (1/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Not as far as I know mate. Only VM I know of.


Was hoping that would not be one of the answers...Nothing against VM just the wait for parts should I need them. I dont have a backup reo yet


----------



## Ashley A (1/9/15)

Do what most do and order some spares like extra spring, door magnets, and firing pin. That should keep you safe until you get another REO. It should also work on the next REO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (1/9/15)

yeh just get some spares from VM they quick and then you sorted in case something goes wrong.


----------



## GerharddP (1/9/15)

Thank you all for the help. Will make sure to order and keep around. Better to have and not need I guess.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (1/9/15)

If I remember correctly you have a Reo Mini 2.1 with the older 510 connection. A good idea to have this repair kit: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/reosmods/reo-mini-2-1-upgraderepair-kit/

This video shows you how to:


----------



## Alex (1/9/15)

Hi @GerharddP,

As part of a regular maintenance schedule, here are a few tips from me.


Always use Noalox/Dielectric grease on your battery terminals, this will prevent arcing on the battery and eliminate the "urge" to push the button harder "because it ain't firing properly" 
Run the Reo under hot water every now and then in the kitchen sink, drying is optional, a few shakes is all I normally do.
When washing her, always keep the device away from the counter edge, especially with the door removed.
Avoid placing the door anywhere near metal surfaces when refilling etc. That's how magnets can go missing.
If possible, use the 1mm O-ring underneath all atomizers, it creates a kinda spring washer, and makes it easy to adjust preferred airhole position.
Try not to over-tighten the juice bottle.
Lastly, avoid carrying in a top pocket when cleaning the swimming pool, it's a pain having to re-wick her after a swim.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## GerharddP (1/9/15)

WOW Guys Thank you VERY much for the help. You (just as your Reo's) ROCK


----------

